# Επιστημονικοφανή φληναφήματα



## Vassilis_1 (Aug 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> …Θέλετε η ζωή σας να ορίζεται από τη γνώση…


Πράγματι καλό το ερέθισμά σου φίλε nickel. Οι αναφορές που θα ακολουθήσουν θα υπηρετήσουν την Γνώση.


----------



## Vassilis_1 (Aug 25, 2015)

ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ = ΓΝΩΣΗ

ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ

ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η «ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ» ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ

ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η «ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ»:​
Η «επιστήμη» έχει μόνο δύο τρόπους, με τους οποίους ενεργεί: την παρατήρηση και το πείραμα. Για αυτό ακριβώς δεν έχει ούτε μισή αποδεδειγμένη θέση ως προς την εξιχνίαση όλων των μεγάλων θεμάτων, στα οποία κατά τη δημιουργία τους απουσιάζει παντελώς η άμεση παρατήρηση, ήτοι: Της αρχής του σύμπαντος, της αρχής της ζωής (και κάθε υποτιθέμενης αρχής), και της χρονολόγησης αυτών.

ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ:​
Η επιστήμη όμως, δεν έχει μόνο δύο τρόπους (= την παρατήρηση και το πείραμα), αλλά έχει και δύο μεθόδους, την “Επαγωγική λογική” και την “Εις άτοπον απαγωγή”. Και δια μεν της μεθόδου της “Επαγωγική λογική”, έχει απορρίψει ως άχρηστα την παρατήρηση και το πείραμα, ως προς την εξιχνίαση των προαναφερόμενων θεμάτων, δια δε της μεθόδου της “Εις άτοπον απαγωγή”, έχει βγάλει αποδεικτικό συμπέρασμα σχετικά με την εξιχνίαση των θεμάτων αυτών, που απαρτίζουν τις κοσμογονικές προτάσεις.

Τα θέματα λοιπόν, που απαρτίζουν τις κοσμογονικές προτάσεις, είναι αυτά: Πώς ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν, πώς ξεκίνησε η ζωή, πριν πόσο χρόνο ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν, πριν πόσο χρόνο ξεκίνησε η ζωή. Με δεδομένο ότι για την εξιχνίαση τέτοιου είδους θεμάτων, δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν τα αποκλεισθέντα από την επιστήμη πειράματα, η εξιχνίαση αυτών των θεμάτων πραγματοποιείται μόνο, δια της επιστημονικής μεθόδου “Εις άτοπον απαγωγή”, στην οποία αντιπαρατίθενται οι επικρατέστερες αξιωματικές κοσμογονικές προτάσεις.

Συμπέρασμα: Ένα τμήμα της επιστήμης, καθώς προτίμησε τα αποκλεισθέντα από την επιστημονική μέθοδο “Επαγωγική λογική” πειράματα, στην προσπάθειά του να εξιχνιάσει τα μεγάλα θέματα, στα οποία απουσιάζει παντελώς η άμεση παρατήρηση (θέματα τα οποία έχουν άπειρη απόσταση από όλα τα άλλα θέματα που για την εξιχνίασή τους, η άμεση παρατήρηση είναι εξασφαλισμένη), ως είναι φυσικό, αυτό το τμήμα αποσχίσθηκε από την επιστήμη, και ονομάστηκε μοιραία «επιστήμη». Άλλωστε με ποιό δικαίωμα αυτό το τμήμα θα μπορούσε να ονομαστεί επιστήμη, αφού δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη γνώση;
Το ότι δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη γνώση η «επιστήμη», αποδεικνύεται λόγω του ότι δεν έχει ούτε μισή αποδεδειγμένη θέση ως προς την εξιχνίαση όλων των μεγάλων θεμάτων.
Και όσο θα συνεχίζει την δια πειραμάτων εξιχνίασή τους, η προμνημονευθείσα επιστημονική μέθοδος, της έχει εξασφαλισμένη την παντελή αγνωσία της. 

Ενώ η επιστήμη, που ξέρει πότε να χρησιμοποιεί τα πειράματα και πότε όχι, έχει σημειώσει σωρεία επιτυχιών, με κορυφαία επιτυχία της, το αποδεικτικό συμπέρασμα που έβγαλε δια της μεθόδου της “Εις άτοπον απαγωγή”, σχετικά με την εξιχνίαση όλων των μεγάλων θεμάτων, που απαρτίζουν την κοσμογονική πρόταση.

Είναι λοιπόν, η απορριπτέα «επιστήμη» αξιόπιστη; = ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ. Η αιτία είναι πασιφανής: Λόγω της τελικής καταφυγής της στην διεξαγωγή των πειραμάτων για την εξιχνίασή των μεγάλων θεμάτων, στα οποία απουσιάζει παντελώς η άμεση παρατήρηση (= μη παρατηρούμενα). 

Ως είναι φυσικό, Όλες τις βασιζόμενες στα πειράματα θεωρίες της, που αφορούν αυτά τα θέματα ήτοι: Του Big Bang, του πρώτου μορίου, της εξέλιξης και της χρονολόγησης, η επιστήμη δια της μεθόδου της “Επαγωγική λογική”, τις έχει απορρίψει.

Όλα τα πάνω θα τεκμηριωθούν στη συνέχεια.


----------



## Vassilis_1 (Aug 25, 2015)

ΑΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΗΣ «ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗΣ».

ΣΥΝΟΨΗ

1) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πώς ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν; 

2) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πώς ξεκίνησε η ζωή;

3) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πριν πόσο χρόνο ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν;

4) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πριν πόσο χρόνο ξεκίνησε η ζωή;

Είναι αναμφισβήτητο γεγονός ότι η «επιστήμη» δεν έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση για κανένα από τα πάνω θέματα και θεωρώ ότι κανένας δεν διαφωνεί.

Αλλά καλό είναι να παρατεθούν ορισμένες απόψεις της «επιστήμης», που δια πειραμάτων προσπαθεί να αρθρώσει, σχετικά με τα πάνω θέματα, και στη συνέχεια να καταδειχθεί το αβάσιμο αυτών των πειραμάτων.

Ξεκινάμε με τις της «επιστήμης» απόψεις, σχετικά με την ερώτηση (1) = Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πώς ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν;

Η της «επιστήμης» απάντηση: big-bang.

http://physics4u.wordpress.com/2012/06/01/καλώς-ήλθατε-στο-πολυσύμπαν/


> "Σε κάποια στιγμή στο μακρινό παρελθόν, όλα όσα βλέπουμε τώρα, τα συστατικά που φτιάχνουν πλανήτες, άστρα, γαλαξίες, ακόμη και ο ίδιος ο χώρος, πρέπει να ήταν συμπιεσμένα…"


Αμ… με τα «πρέπει» δεν πας πουθενά. 

Προσοχή τραγικό!!!


> Ωστόσο, οι επιστήμονες γνώριζαν ότι η θεωρία του big-bang έπασχε από μια σημαντική αδυναμία. Αφήνει έξω την Έκρηξη… Η Μεγάλη Έκρηξη δεν προβλέπει έτσι τίποτα για το τι μπορεί να τροφοδότησε το ίδιο το bang.
> Τα καύσιμα για την πυροδότηση
> Στη δεκαετία του 1980, ο φυσικός Alan Guth προσφέρει μια βελτιωμένη έκδοση της θεωρίας του big-bang, που ονομάζεται πληθωριστική κοσμολογία και η οποία υποσχέθηκε να καλύψει αυτό το κρίσιμο κενό. Το επίκεντρο της πρότασης αυτής είναι ένα υποθετικό κοσμικό καύσιμο…



Μιας και το επίκεντρο της πρότασης αυτής είναι ένα υποθετικό κοσμικό καύσιμο…
(όπως υποθετική είναι και η όλη θεωρία του big-bang και όχι μόνο), άνετα μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε ότι το καύσιμο αυτό δεν υπήρξε ποτέ. Αποτέλεσμα; Και έζησαν αυτοί καλά και εμείς καλύτερα, με σίγουρα καύσιμα!!!

Ας κοιτάξουμε και εδώ http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=64620


> Ποιες είναι όμως οι βασικές παραδοχές του Big Bang; Πριν από την έκρηξη. δεν υπήρχε ούτε ο χώρος ούτε ο χρόνος. Η ύλη του Σύμπαντος περιοριζόταν σε μια σημειακή ιδιομορφία, δηλαδή μια κατάσταση μηδενικού όγκου και άπειρης θερμοκρασίας. Αν πάρουμε στα σοβαρά αυτά τα αξιώματα, τότε το Σύμπαν γεννήθηκε στο ποτέ και στο πουθενά και έκτοτε διαστέλλεται. Σας θυμίζω ότι και κατά τον Ιερό Αυγουστίνο, ο Θεός δημιούργησε το Σύμπαν "ουχί εν χώρω και χρόνω, αλλά μετά του χώρου και του χρόνου". Τα δύο πρώτα αξιώματα στερούνται νοήματος.»


Ξέρετε φίλοι μου, ποια είναι τα δύο πρώτα αξιώματα που στερούνται νοήματος; Είναι αυτά που υιοθετούν οι βασικές παραδοχές του Big Bang, ήτοι: Πριν από την έκρηξη δεν υπήρχε ούτε ο χώρος ούτε ο χρόνος. Αξιοσημείωτο είναι το πώς διακωμωδεί ο καθηγητής Ευτύχιος Μπιτσάκης αυτά τα δύο αξιώματα:


> “Αν πάρουμε στα σοβαρά αυτά τα αξιώματα, τότε το Σύμπαν γεννήθηκε στο ποτέ και στο πουθενά”


Δηλαδή, οι ίδιες οι περιγραφές (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) της θεωρίας, απορρίπτουν το Big Bang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Προχωράμε στην ερώτηση (2) = Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πώς ξεκίνησε η ζωή;

Η της «επιστήμης» απάντηση (1):

http://kpe-kastor.kas.sch.gr/biodiversity_site/b/article4.htm


> Στα βάθη των ωκεανών γεννήθηκε η ζωή


Η της «επιστήμης» απάντηση (2):

http://www.logiosermis.net/2012/02/blog-post_2964.html


> Ο πρώτος κυτταρικός οργανισμός στη Γη πιθανόν να προέκυψε σε κλειστούς ζεστούς χώρους... και όχι στους... ωκεανούς, λένε τώρα οι επιστήμονες...


Η της «επιστήμης» απάντηση (3):

http://kpe-kastor.kas.sch.gr/biodiversity_site/b/article4.htm


> Ο τρίτος δρόμος περνά από το... Διάστημα.


Ας δούμε και άλλα σημαντικά: 


> Δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο μυστήριο στη Γη και στο Σύμπαν από το πώς ξεκίνησε η ζωή. Κάθε νέα θεωρία (και εμφανίζονται πολλές τέτοιες τον τελευταίο καιρό) αντί να ξεδιαλύνει, περιπλέκει ακόμη περισσότρερο τα πράγματα. Όσο περισσότερα μαθαίνουμε τόσο πιο δαιδαλώδεις γίνονται οι διαδρομές που οδηγούν στη λύση του μυστηρίου…


Συμπέρασμα; Όσο προχωράει η «επιστήμη» όλο και πιο πολύ αυξάνεται ο σκοταδισμός της. 


> Το… κυνήγι εκείνου του “παγκόσμιου προγόνου”, του πρώτου μορίου που αποτέλεσε συστατικό της ζωής, έχει πια αποδειχθεί μάταιο.


Το ρεζουμέ; Παραμύθι λοιπόν το πρώτο μόριο. 

Προχωράμε:
http://www.nooz.gr/world/o-arxaioteros-progonos-mas-itan-ena-zele


> Οι επιστήμονες έως τώρα πίστευαν ότι στη βαθύτερη ρίζα του οικογενειακού δένδρου των ζώων, βρισκόταν ένας ταπεινός σπόγγος (κοινώς ένα σφουγγάρι), που αποτελούσε τον αρχαιότερο πρόγονο όλων των ζώων - και του ανθρώπου.





> Τώρα όμως μια σημαντική ανακάλυψη, με τη συμμετοχή ενός Έλληνα επιστήμονα της διασποράς, του δρος Ανδρέα Βαξεβάνη, αλλάζει τα δεδομένα, τοποθετώντας στη θέση του αρχαιότερου προγόνου μας ένα…ζελέ


Μετά από αυτές τις αλλεπάλληλες αλλαγές απόψεων της «επιστήμης», και ο πιο ένθερμος υποστηρικτής της θα έχει πεισθεί, ότι δεν έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση για το πώς ξεκίνησε η ζωή.

Προχωράμε στην ερώτηση (3) = Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πριν πόσο χρόνο ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν;

Η της «επιστήμης» απάντηση:

http://www.sciencenews.gr/index.php/Αστρονομία/15-Επιστημονικές-Ειδήσεις/645-Η-ηλικία-του-σύμπαντος


> Σε προηγούμενες εκτιμήσεις, η ηλικία του Σύμπαντος υπολογιζόταν… Το 1997… στα 15 δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια.
> Αυτή η εκτίμηση περιπλέχθηκε τα τελευταία χρόνια όταν οι αστρονόμοι… υπολόγισαν την ηλικία του Σύμπαντος, περίπου στα 13 με 14 δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια


Δηλαδή σε ένα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, η χρονολόγηση του 1997 = 15 δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια, υπέστη έκπτωση στη μεγαλύτερη τιμή της 2 δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Αλλά άξιο παρατηρήσεως είναι, ότι τα νούμερα όσο περνάει ο καιρός, αντί να αυξάνουν, παίρνουν την κατηφόρα. 

Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω δεδομένα μετά την παρέλευση 96 ετών, τα 13 δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια, μπορεί να μειωθούν στο 1 δισεκατομμύριο χρόνια, και έπεται η συνεχής καθοδική πορεία

Αλλά ας κοιτάξουμε και εδώ http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=64620


> Με τιμή 45 (Sandage), το Σύμπαν έχει ηλικία 18 δισεκατομμύρια έτη. Με τιμή 85 (de Vaucouleurs), έχει ηλικία μόλις 8 δισεκατομμύρια έτη.


Καθώς η «επιστήμη», για το ίδιο θέμα, έχει διαφορετικές χρονολογήσεις με αστρονομική διαφορά, σημαίνει ότι όχι μόνο δεν έχει χρονολογική θέση, για το πριν πόσο χρόνο ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν, αλλά ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ότι δεν ξέρει να χρονολογεί.

Προχωράμε στην ερώτηση (4) = Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πριν πόσο χρόνο ξεκίνησε η ζωή;

Η της «επιστήμης» απάντηση (1):

http://kpe-kastor.kas.sch.gr/biodiversity_site/b/article4.htm


> Ο Αυστραλός Birger Rasmussen βρήκε δίπλα σε ένα υποθαλάσσιο ηφαίστειο απολιθώματα βακτηρίων που έζησαν πριν από 3,5 δισεκκατομύρια χρόνια και μοιάζουν με μικροσκοπικά νηματόζωα


Η της «επιστήμης» απάντηση (2):


> Ακόμη και οι ημερομηνίες έχουν πια μπερδευτεί – αδυνατούν να ορίσουν χρονικά την πρώτη εκείνη στιγμή της δημιουργίας (= η αρχική στιγμή της ζωής). Ήταν περίπου ένα δισεκατομμύριο χρόνια πριν… Ήταν νωρίτερα…; ή μήπως ακόμη πιο πριν… κάτω από συνθήκες τελείως άγνωστες;


Η πρώτη παράθεση ορίζει ότι η ζωή ξεκίνησε πριν τουλάχιστον 3,5 δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια.
Η δεύτερη παράθεση ορίζει ότι η ζωή ξεκίνησε, πριν, πάνω κάτω ένα δισεκατομμύριο χρόνια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ό,τι ίσχυσε πιο πάνω, το ίδιο ισχύει και εδώ. Καθώς η «επιστήμη», για το ίδιο θέμα, έχει διαφορετικές χρονολογήσεις με αστρονομική διαφορά, σημαίνει ότι όχι μόνο δεν έχει χρονολογική θέση, για το πριν πόσο χρόνο ξεκίνησε η ζωή, αλλά ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ότι δεν ξέρει να χρονολογεί.

Σημείωση: Στο ερωτηματολόγιο δεν συμπεριελήφθη η εξής ερώτηση: «Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για την εξέλιξη την οποία επινόησε;», διότι η εξέλιξη, είναι αποδεδειγμένο ότι δεν ισχύει, καθώς η «επιστήμη» δεν μπορεί να δώσει απάντηση στο ακόλουθο ερώτημα: 

“Γιατί και ορισμένα άλλα είδη ζώων (εννοούνται, ζώα εκτός 
των διαφόρων κατηγοριών: πιθήκων, χιμπατζήδων, 
ουρακοτάγκων κλπ. όμοιά τους), δια της εξελικτικής οδού, 
με την διαφορετική τους μορφή, 
δεν έφτασαν στον απαραίτητο βαθμό πολυπλοκότητας,
ώστε να αναπτύξουν και αυτά λογική και ομιλία, 
της ίδιας ακριβώς ποιότητας με αυτήν που ανάπτυξε ο άνθρωπος;”

Κάθε νοήμον άνθρωπος, εκτιμώντας τη μοναδική εξαίρεση του ανθρώπου, σε σχέση με ΟΛΗ την υπόλοιπη ζωντανή ύπαρξη, ευνόητο είναι, να συμπεράνει, ότι πίσω από το φαινόμενο της ζωής υπάρχει Σχέδιο. Και αφού υπάρχει Σχέδιο, φυσικό είναι να υπάρχει και ο Σχεδιαστής = ο Θεός.

Διότι διαφορετικά, αν δεν υπήρχε Σχέδιο και ο Σχεδιαστής Θεός, οπωσδήποτε θα συνέβαινε το εξής:
Όπως βλέπουμε όντα διαφορετικής μορφής, έχοντα όμως κοινό γνώρισμα μιας χαμηλής στάθμης διανόησης και επικοινωνίας (= τα ζώα), έτσι, θα βλέπαμε, και ορισμένα άλλα όντα (= ορισμένα εξελιγμένα ζώα) με διαφορετική μορφή μεταξύ τους και με τον άνθρωπο, έχοντα όμως τα ίδια ακριβώς εξέχοντα προσόντα (διανοητικά και επικοινωνίας) όπως έχει ο άνθρωπος. Συμβαίνει αυτό; Όχι βέβαια.

Συμπέρασμα: Η εξελικτική θεωρία, μη έχουσα καμία σχέση με την εμφανιζόμενη μπροστά στα μάτια μας πραγματικότητα, έχει απορριφθεί από την αποδεδειγμένη μπροστά στα μάτια μας, περιγραφή της Αγίας Γραφής.

Η απλησίαστη διαφορά που έχει ο άνθρωπος έναντι σε ΟΛΗ την υπόλοιπη ζωντανή ύπαρξη, οφείλεται οφθαλμοφανώς, στον διαφορετικό τρόπο με τον οποίο έχει δημιουργηθεί από το Θεό.

Δηλαδή: Ο τελείως διαφορετικός τρόπος με τον οποίο δημιούργησε ο Θεός τον άνθρωπο, συνετέλεσε ώστε να έχει τα τελείως διαφορετικά και ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΑ χαρακτηριστικά του.
Με αποτέλεσμα να κυριαρχεί σε ΟΛΗ την υπόλοιπη ζωντανή ύπαρξη, σύμφωνα με την αποδειχθείσα πρόρρηση του Θεού: 


> «καὶ εὐλόγησεν αὐτοὺς ὁ Θεός, λέγων• αὐξάνεσθε καὶ πληθύνεσθε καὶ πληρώσατε τὴν γῆν καὶ κατακυριεύσατε αὐτῆς καὶ ἄρχετε τῶν ἰχθύων τῆς θαλάσσης καὶ τῶν πετεινῶν τοῦ οὐρανοῦ καὶ πάντων τῶν κτηνῶν καὶ πάσης τῆς γῆς καὶ πάντων τῶν ἑρπετῶν τῶν ἑρπόντων ἐπὶ τῆς γῆς.» (Γεν. 1,28)


Το ρεζουμέ: Γεγονός αποδεδειγμένο λοιπόν, μπροστά στα μάτια μας, οι μεταφερόμενες από την Επίσημη Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία περιγραφές της Αγίας Γραφής.

Ας δούμε τώρα, ένα εξελικτικό κείμενο που έχει σχέση με τη χρονολόγηση: 

http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231317599#ref=newsroombox


> Πότε έγινε λευκή η πολική αρκούδα
> Η πολική αρκούδα διαχωρίστηκε από την εξελικτική γραμμή της καφέ αρκούδας πολύ πιο πρόσφατα από ό,τι είχε εκτιμηθεί ως σήμερα, λιγότερο από 500.000 χρόνια πριν… Μέχρι σήμερα, εξελικτικοί βιολόγοι και γενετιστές εκτιμούσαν ότι οι καφέ και οι πολικές αρκούδες χωρίστηκαν πριν από 600 χιλιάδες έως 5 εκατομμύρια έτη…
> Η τεχνική που χρησιμοποιήθηκε στη μελέτη θεωρείται πιο αξιόπιστη σε σχέση με τις μεθόδους προηγούμενων ερευνών.


Δηλαδή η καινούργια εκτίμηση που είναι λιγότερο από 500.000 χρόνια, και πριν υπολογιζόταν στη μέγιστη τιμή της στα 5 εκατομμύρια έτη, δημιουργεί μια έκπτωση της τάξεως του 90%. Και όταν με την πάροδο του καιρού θα έχουμε πιο «αξιόπιστες τεχνικές» θα έχουμε και άλλες εκπτώσεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Κάπου εδώ συμπληρώθηκε η εξελικτική κωμωδία. 

Και ευλόγως γεννάται το αυτονόητο σκεπτικό: Μπας και επηρεάστηκε από την απορριφθείσα εξελικτική κωμωδία, η σημαία της εξέλιξης, ο Richard Dawkins; 
Μιας και έχει την εξέλιξη υπό ατμόν. Ας κοιτάξουμε λοιπόν, τις σχετικές ατάκες του:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=37nD-AnTeKs


> …η επιστήμη είναι γεμάτη αμφιβολία και σκεπτικισμό.





> Επειδή οι επιστήμονες είναι αρκετά προσεκτικοί ώστε να πουν πως ο, τι ξέρουν είναι μονάχα μια θεωρία (= η εξέλιξη) που απλά περιμένει να διαψευσθεί/ανασκευαστεί.


Δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένει Richard, η εξέλιξη έχει ήδη απορριφθεί από την επιστημονική μέθοδο “Επαγωγική λογική”.


----------



## Vassilis_1 (Aug 25, 2015)

1) Οποιαδήποτε πειράματα, με σκοπό την εξαγωγή συμπεράσματος για το πώς ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν. 

2) Οποιαδήποτε πειράματα με σκοπό την εξαγωγή συμπεράσματος για το πώς ξεκίνησε η ζωή. 

3) Οποιαδήποτε πειράματα, με σκοπό την εξαγωγή συμπεράσματος για το πριν πόσο χρόνο ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν. 

4) Οποιαδήποτε πειράματα, με σκοπό την εξαγωγή συμπεράσματος για το πριν πόσο χρόνο ξεκίνησε η ζωή.

5) Οποιαδήποτε πειράματα, με σκοπό την εξαγωγή συμπεράσματος για το αν ισχύει η εξέλιξη. 

ΟΛΑ αυτά τα πειράματα, η επιστήμη δια της μεθόδου της “Επαγωγική λογική”, τα έχει απορρίψει:

https://sciencearchives.wordpress.com/2015/05/05/ή-έ-2/


> Επαγωγή ή επαγωγικός λογισμός, και συχνά επαγωγική λογική, είναι η κίνηση από το επιμέρους προς το γενικό, από το παρατηρημένο στο μη παρατηρούμενο, από το γνωστό στο άγνωστο, μία γενίκευση από την εμπειρία.
> Δηλαδή βγάζουμε συμπέρασμα από κάποιες εικασίες ή υποθέσεις ή παρατηρήσεις ενός γεγονότος, που όμως δεν είναι κατοχυρωμένο.


Αλλά ας παρακολουθήσουμε την επιστημονική μέθοδο αναλυτικά, συνδυάζοντάς την με τα πειράματα που γίνονται, για την εξιχνίαση ΟΛΩΝ των προαναφερόμενων θεμάτων. Η ανάλυση γίνεται με έγχρωμα γράμματα.

“Επαγωγή ή επαγωγικός λογισμός, και συχνά επαγωγική λογική, είναι η κίνηση από το επιμέρους προς το γενικό, από το παρατηρημένο (= η δημιουργία της ζωής και γενικά του κόσμου, που παρουσιάζεται μπροστά μας) στο μη παρατηρούμενο (= πριν πόσο χρόνο, και με ποιο τρόπο ξεκίνησε και συνεχίστηκε η ζωή και γενικά ο κόσμος. Θέματα μη παρατηρούμενα), από το γνωστό στο άγνωστο, μία γενίκευση από την εμπειρία. Δηλαδή βγάζουμε συμπέρασμα από κάποιες εικασίες ή υποθέσεις ή παρατηρήσεις (= διαφόρων πειραμάτων) ενός γεγονότος, που όμως δεν είναι κατοχυρωμένο. (= Άρα από κάποιες εικασίες ή υποθέσεις ή παρατηρήσεις = διαφόρων πειραμάτων, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΟΧΥΡΩΜΕΝΟ το συμπέρασμα που βγάζουμε για το πριν πόσο χρόνο, και με ποιο τρόπο ξεκίνησε και συνεχίστηκε η ζωή και γενικά ο κόσμος).”

Σαφέστατη λοιπόν η επιστήμη. Καθώς δια της μεθόδου της “Επαγωγική λογική”, έχει απορρίψει τη χρησιμοποίηση των πειραμάτων, που σκοπό έχουν την εξιχνίαση των μεγάλων θεμάτων (= Πώς ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν, πώς ξεκίνησε η ζωή, πριν πόσο χρόνο ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν, πριν πόσο χρόνο ξεκίνησε η ζωή), που απαρτίζουν την κοσμογονική πρόταση, στα οποία κατά την δημιουργία τους απουσιάζει παντελώς η άμεση παρατήρηση (= μη παρατηρούμενα), ΔΟΓΜΑΤΙΣΕ, ότι αυτά τα θέματα δεν είναι δυνατόν να εξιχνιασθούν με την αρωγή των πειραμάτων. (Και επαληθεύεται πλήρως η επιστήμη διότι βλέπουμε ότι το αποσχισθέν από αυτήν τμήμα, δηλαδή την «επιστήμη», που αγνόησε την επιστημονική μέθοδο, καθώς κατέφυγε στη διεξαγωγή των πειραμάτων, δεν κατόρθωσε να έχει ούτε μισή αποδειγμένη θέση σε όλα τα μεγάλα θέματα). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η επιστήμη αντιμετωπίζει ΜΟΝΟ αξιωματικές κοσμογονικές προτάσεις.

Ως είναι φυσικό, όλες οι βασιζόμενες σε πειράματα θεωρίες που έχει εκφράσει η «επιστήμη» η οποία δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη γνώση = με την επιστήμη), που αφορούν αυτά τα θέματα, ήτοι: Του Big Bang, του πρώτου μορίου, της εξέλιξης και της χρονολόγησης, η επιστήμη, μόνο και μόνο, επειδή αυτές οι θεωρίες, στηρίχτηκαν στην αρωγή των πειραμάτων, απριόρι τις έχει απορρίψει, ως μη έχουσες ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση με την επιστήμη.

Τι γίνεται όμως με εμάς; Μπορούμε να βαδίζουμε το δρόμο της ζωής μας (μιας και είναι αδύνατον δια των «επιστημονικών πειραμάτων» να έχουμε αποδείξεις), χωρίς να έχουμε αποδεικτικές απαντήσεις στα τέσσερα μεγάλα θέματα; 

Ας μη ανησυχούμε. Φρόντισε για αυτό η επιστήμη.

Μη ξεχνάμε ότι επιστήμη σημαίνει γνώση, και η γνώση γεννιέται από τη λογική. Άρα η λογική γεννάει την επιστήμη.

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Επιστήμη


> …Επιστήμη = το σύστημα απόκτησης γνώσης…


Κοντολογίς, η επιστήμη με σύστημα την απόκτηση γνώσης, προχωράει με δεδομένα: 

Αν παρατηρούσε επί χιλιετίες ότι η παραγωγή της ζωής, γινόταν κατ’ ευθείαν από τη φύση, χωρίς τον γνωστό πολλαπλασιαστικό τρόπο, με το δεδομένο αυτό, ΒΑΣΕΙ ΤΗΣ ΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ, θα ήταν υποχρεωμένη να συμπέρανε ότι πράγματι το ξεκίνημα της ζωής έγινε κατ’ ευθείαν από τη φύση, και έτσι θα συνεχιζόταν. 

Η πάνω περίπτωση ΔΕΝ έχει παρατηρηθεί από την επιστήμη. Αυτό που παρατήρησε είναι το εξής:

Ότι επί χιλιετίες η παραγωγή της ζωής, γίνεται με τον γνωστό πολλαπλασιαστικό τρόπο. Με το δεδομένο αυτό, ΒΑΣΕΙ ΤΗΣ ΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ, συμπέρανε ότι πράγματι το ξεκίνημα της ζωής έγινε με τον γνωστό πολλαπλασιαστικό τρόπο, και έτσι θα συνεχίζεται. 

Λοιπόν επειδή η επιστήμη, μιας και αντιμετωπίζει ΜΟΝΟ αξιωματικές κοσμογονικές προτάσεις, και είναι συνεπής σε αυτήν που τη γέννησε = ΤΗ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ, χρησιμοποίησε την μέθοδό της “Εις άτοπον απαγωγή”, αυτό το εργαλείο της ΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ, αντιπαράθεσε σε αυτήν, τις επικρατέστερες σχετικά με την δημιουργία του κόσμου αξιωματικές κοσμογονικές προτάσεις αντικειμενικά. Ήτοι: Τη βάσει των περιγραφών της Αγίας Γραφής, αξιωματική κοσμογονική πρόταση της Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας, και τη βάσει των περιγραφών της «επιστήμης» αξιωματική κοσμογονική πρόταση: 

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Εις_άτοπον_απαγωγή


> Η δομή του επιχειρήματος είναι τέτοια ώστε για να αποδειχθεί πως μία πρόταση είναι αληθής, εκκινούμε από την υπόθεση πως η αντίθετή της είναι αληθής (δηλαδή η αρχική πρόταση είναι ψευδής), και καταλήγουμε σε ένα συμπέρασμα που αποτελεί αντίφαση. Τότε, εφόσον η αντίφαση προέκυψε από διαδοχή έγκυρων συλλογισμών προς ισοδύναμες προτάσεις, η αρχική πρόταση θα πρέπει να είναι σε κάθε περίπτωση αληθής.


Μη ξεχνάμε. Παρά του αστείου των «επιστημονικών» απαντήσεων, πάντως αυτές, απαρτίζουν την της «επιστήμης» κοσμογονική πρόταση. Η οποία θα αντιπαρατεθεί στην επιστημονική μέθοδο “Εις άτοπον απαγωγή”, με την βάσει των περιγραφών της Αγίας Γραφής, κοσμογονική πρόταση της Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας.

Ας παρακολουθήσουμε τώρα την επιστημονική μέθοδο αναλυτικά. 
Η ανάλυση γίνεται με έγχρωμα γράμματα. 

“Η δομή του επιχειρήματος είναι τέτοια ώστε για να αποδειχθεί πως μία πρόταση είναι αληθής (Ανάλυση: Όπως η κοσμογονική πρόταση της Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας που εξαγγέλλει, βάσει των περιγραφών της Αγίας Γραφής, για το πώς, και πριν πόσο χρόνο, ο χωρίς αρχή και τέλος Θεός, δημιούργησε τη ζωή καθώς και τα πάντα), εκκινούμε από την υπόθεση πως η αντίθετή της είναι αληθής (Ανάλυση: Δηλαδή αυτήν την κοσμογονική πρόταση που ισχυρίζεται η «επιστήμη», για το πώς, και πριν πόσο χρόνο, δια της χωρίς αρχή και τέλος απρόσωπης και αυτόματης ενέργειας δημιουργήθηκε η ζωή καθώς και τα πάντα) (δηλαδή η αρχική πρόταση είναι ψευδής), και καταλήγουμε σε ένα συμπέρασμα που αποτελεί αντίφαση. (Ανάλυση: Δηλαδή αν υποθέσουμε ότι η ζωή (καθώς και τα πάντα) ξεκίνησε δια της χωρίς αρχή και τέλος απρόσωπης και αυτόματης ενέργειας, επόμενο ήταν, να εμφανιζόταν και τώρα αυτόματα, χωρίς το γνωστό πολλαπλασιαστικό τρόπο. Συμβαίνει αυτό; Όχι βέβαια. = Αυτό το συμπέρασμα αποτελεί αντίφαση στην πρόταση ότι υπάρχει η χωρίς αρχή και τέλος απρόσωπη και αυτόματη ενέργεια δια της οποίας δημιουργήθηκε η ζωή καθώς και τα πάντα. Ενώ η κοσμογονική πρόταση της Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας, δεν εμπίπτει σε αντίφαση. Διότι με το: “αὐξάνεσθε καὶ πληθύνεσθε (Γεν. 1,28)”, που είπε ο Θεός, στους δύο πρώτους από τον ίδιο δημιουργημένους ανθρώπους, δήλωσε τον σημερινό πολλαπλασιαστικό τρόπο, με τον οποίο συνεχίστηκε η ζωή από τότε μέχρι τώρα, και έτσι αναμφισβήτητα θα συνεχίζεται.). Τότε, εφόσον η αντίφαση προέκυψε από διαδοχή έγκυρων συλλογισμών (Ανάλυση: Όπως αυτών που αναφέρθηκαν) προς ισοδύναμες προτάσεις, η αρχική πρόταση θα πρέπει να είναι σε κάθε περίπτωση αληθής. (Ανάλυση: Άρα, η αρχική κοσμογονική πρόταση = της Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας που εξαγγέλλει, βάσει των περιγραφών της Αγίας Γραφής, για το πώς, και πριν πόσο χρόνο, ο χωρίς αρχή και τέλος Θεός, δημιούργησε τη ζωή καθώς και τα πάντα, είναι αληθής).”

Σαφέστατο λοιπόν το αποδεικτικό συμπέρασμα της επιστήμης:

η αρχική κοσμογονική πρόταση = της Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας που εξαγγέλλει, βάσει των περιγραφών της Αγίας Γραφής, για το πώς, και πριν πόσο χρόνο, ο χωρίς αρχή και τέλος Θεός, δημιούργησε τη ζωή καθώς και τα πάντα, είναι αληθής 

Ήτοι:

Για το πώς ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν: ΓΕΝΕΣΙΣ 1

Για το πώς ξεκίνησε η ζωή: ΓΕΝΕΣΙΣ 1

Για το πριν πόσο χρόνο ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν, και η ζωή: 

ΩΡΟΛΟΓΙΟΝ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑ (σελίδα 251) 
http://books.google.gr/books?id=xdkGAAAAQAAJ&dq=%CE%98%CE%B5%CE%BF%CE%B4%CF%



> Η ακατάληπτος αύτη και ανερμήνευτος γέννησις του Χριστού εγένετο, κατά την χρονολογίαν της Ανατολικής Εκκλησίας, τω 5508, από κτίσεως κόσμου…



Η δημιουργία του σύμπαντος κόσμου διήρκησε έξη (6) ημέρες.

Η πρώτη μέρα της δημιουργίας του σύμπαντος ξεκίνησε πριν 7.523 χρόνια.

Η δημιουργία όλης της ζωντανής ύπαρξης ξεκίνησε την πέμπτη (5) ημέρα και ολοκληρώθηκε με την δημιουργία του Αδάμ και της Εύας την έκτη (6) ημέρα. 

Τώρα έγινε κατανοητή η διαφορά μεταξύ της Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας, και της «επιστήμης». Η πρώτη βαδίζει με επιστημονικές αποδείξεις, και η «επιστήμη» εσαεί θα ψάχνεται.

Να το πούμε και αλλιώς: H Επίσημη Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία, συμβαδίζει με το αποδεδειγμένο γεγονός ότι ο ήλιος εμφανίζεται από το σημείο που ονομάστηκε ανατολή, και η «επιστήμη» με πειράματα εσαεί, θα προσπαθεί να αποδείξει ότι ο ήλιος εμφανίζεται από τη δύση…


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2015)

Είστε ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος. Κι εγώ τόση ευτυχία δεν θα ήθελα επουδενί να την κλονίσω. Ούτε και θα μπορούσα, άλλωστε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2015)

Εγώ θα ήθελα από μέρους μου να δηλώσω ευχαριστημένος για την προσθήκη στο κόρπους του φόρουμ όλης αυτής της επιστημονικοφανώς δομημένης ψευδοκατάρριψης της επιστήμης. Το γιατί προσπαθεί κάποιος να αποδείξει με κακοχωνεμένη εφαρμογή μεθόδων λογικής και επιστήμης ότι η λογική και η επιστήμη δεν ισχύουν με ξεπερνάει βέβαια, αλλά έχει το ενδιαφέρον του.

Ενημερωτικά, για τον περαστικό αναγνώστη, η επαγωγική μέθοδος στην επιστήμη δεν είναι ανεξέλεγκτη. Αν τα αποτελέσματα της εφαρμογής της δεν αποδεικνύονται πειραματικά (ή μέσω άλλων οδών, για τις θεωρητικές επιστήμες) παραμένουν υποθέσεις, θεωρήματα κ.ο.κ. Όμως δεν με ενδιαφέρει να εμπλακώ σε συζήτηση επί της ουσίας του μαγικά θαυμαστού και αναρχάπειρου κειμένου που το νέο μέλος, ο κ. Vassilis_1, έκανε τον κόπο να μας προσφέρει.

Για να μην υπάρξει επίσης καμία παρεξήγηση, ο επιστημονικοφανής δημιουργισμός είναι απλώς, πώς να το πω πιο ευγενικά, δεν μου έρχεται και κάτι καλύτερο και ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη· α, ναι: μπούρδες.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2015)

........................


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 25, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όμως δεν με ενδιαφέρει να εμπλακώ σε συζήτηση επί της ουσίας του μαγικά θαυμαστού και αναρχάπειρου κειμένου που το νέο μέλος, ο κ. Vassilis_1, έκανε τον κόπο να μας προσφέρει.


Ούτε και θα μπορούσες, εξάλλου, αφού δεν υπάρχει ουσία.



drsiebenmal said:


> Για να μην υπάρξει επίσης καμία παρεξήγηση, ο επιστημονικοφανής δημιουργισμός είναι απλώς, πώς να το πω πιο ευγενικά, δεν μου έρχεται και κάτι καλύτερο και ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη· α, ναι: μπούρδες.


Άλλο ένα _like_ από εμένα.


----------



## Earion (Aug 26, 2015)

Αγαπητέ Βασίλη, ακούγεστε τόσο αυτάρκης και πλήρης απ’ όσα λέτε που λίγο ακόμα και θα σας ζηλέψω. 
Ξέρετε όμως τι με κρατάει και δεν αφήνομαι στη μακαριότητα της βεβαιότητάς σας; Η εξαγγελία κάποιου κακάσχημου πρώην μαστορόπουλου της γλυπτικής τέχνης πριν από εικοσιπέντε αιώνες: «Έν οίδα, ότι ουδέν οίδα». Από τότε αρχίζει λογικά και χρονικά αυτό που λέμε επιστήμη, κι απ’ αυτό ξεκινά κανείς αν θέλει να την υπηρετήσει.

Υ.Γ. Η Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία, λέτε, «βαδίζει με επιστημονικές αποδείξεις»; Χμ, ... προσέξτε πού βαδίζετε εσείς, γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι δεν έχετε πάρει καλό δρόμο: η προσπάθεια να αποδειχτεί η ύπαρξη του Θεού με βάση τη λογική είναι αλλωνών εγχείρημα, των Δυτικών, απέναντι στο οποίο η Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία, συνετά κατά τη γνώμη μου, τηρεί απορριπτική στάση.


----------



## Vassilis_1 (Aug 26, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> …η επαγωγική μέθοδος… Αν τα αποτελέσματα της εφαρμογής της…


Με το «Αν» δεν πάτε πουθενά κ. drsiebenmal. Η εμφανιζόμενη μπροστά στα μάτια μας ζωντανή πραγματικότητα, αποδεικνύει την εφαρμογή της.

Λοιπόν, επειδή συγχέετε την «επιστήμη» με την επιστήμη, και η σύγχυση δεν οδηγεί πουθενά, είμαι υποχρεωμένος να σας υπενθυμίσω τα εξής: 

Ο διαχωρισμός της «επιστήμης» από την επιστήμη έχει τεκμηριωθεί εδώ. 

Βάσει των εκεί λεχθέντων, θα προστεθούν τα επόμενα:

Καταλάβατε; Το αποσχισθέν από την επιστήμη τμήμα (= λόγω του ότι χρησιμοποιεί τα απορριφθέντα από την επιστήμη πειράματα, σχετικά με την εξιχνίαση όλων των μεγάλων θεμάτων, στα οποία απουσιάζει παντελώς η άμεση παρατήρηση = μη παρατηρούμενα), η «επιστήμη» δηλαδή, καθώς δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη γνώση = με την επιστήμη, εσείς την συγχέετε με την επιστήμη.

Για να σας βοηθήσω έτι περισσότερο, στο ότι δεν έχει καμία σχέση η «επιστήμη» με την επιστήμη: 

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι δεν υπήρχε η επιστήμη και η «επιστήμη», και υφίστατο μία ενιαία επιστήμη, και δεν λάμβανε υπ’ όψη της τις δύο μεθόδους της, = την “Επαγωγική λογική” και την “Εις άτοπον απαγωγή”, όπως νομίζουν αρκετοί. Δεν πρέπει να σας προβληματίζει το εξής γεγονός; Πως εξηγείται, από τη μία η επιστήμη να έχει πετύχει σωρεία ανακαλύψεων σχετικά με την εξιχνίαση θεμάτων, στα οποία η άμεση παρατήρηση είναι εξασφαλισμένη (π.χ. θέματα ιατρικής), ενώ από την άλλη, να μη έχει πετύχει ούτε μισή ανακάλυψη σχετικά με την εξιχνίαση όλων των μεγάλων θεμάτων που απαρτίζουν την κοσμογονική πρόταση ήτοι: Της αρχής του σύμπαντος, της αρχής της ζωής, και της χρονολόγησης αυτών, στα οποία κατά την δημιουργία τους απουσιάζει παντελώς η άμεση παρατήρηση = μη παρατηρούμενα;

Είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι ο προβληματισμός έχει λυθεί τεκμηριωμένα, ως εξής: 

1. Υπάρχει η «επιστήμη» η οποία χρησιμοποιεί τα απορριφθέντα από την επιστήμη πειράματα, σχετικά με την εξιχνίαση όλων των μεγάλων θεμάτων (που απαρτίζουν την κοσμογονική πρόταση ήτοι: Της αρχής του σύμπαντος, της αρχής της ζωής, και της χρονολόγησης αυτών, στα οποία κατά την δημιουργία τους απουσιάζει παντελώς η άμεση παρατήρηση = μη παρατηρούμενα), για αυτό ακριβώς δεν έχει ούτε μισή αποδεδειγμένη θέση, σχετικά με την εξιχνίαση όλων των πάνω μεγάλων θεμάτων. 

2. Υπάρχει η επιστήμη, η οποία ξέρει πότε να χρησιμοποιεί τα πειράματα, και πότε όχι. Γι’ αυτό, έχει σημειώσει σωρεία επιτυχιών, σχετικά με την εξιχνίαση θεμάτων στα οποία η άμεση παρατήρηση είναι εξασφαλισμένη. Και αφού δια της μεθόδου της “Επαγωγική λογική”, έχει απορρίψει ως άχρηστα τα πειράματα, ως προς την εξιχνίαση των προαναφερόμενων μεγάλων θεμάτων (στα οποία κατά την δημιουργία τους απουσιάζει παντελώς η άμεση παρατήρηση), για την εξιχνίαση αυτών των θεμάτων δεν χρησιμοποίησε τα πειράματα, αλλά χρησιμοποίησε την κατάλληλη και αποτελεσματική μέθοδό της “Εις άτοπον απαγωγή”, σημειώνοντας την κορυφαία επιτυχία της. Δηλαδή το αποδεικτικό συμπέρασμα που έβγαλε, σχετικά με την εξιχνίαση όλων των μεγάλων θεμάτων που απαρτίζουν την κοσμογονική πρόταση.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 26, 2015)

Μέχρι να σας απαντήσει (αν θέλει) ο drsiebenmal, θα ήθελα απλά να σας πληροφορήσω ότι όσα γράφετε είναι εντελώς ασυνάρτητα και ότι αυτή η διάκριση μεταξύ μορφών επιστήμης είναι κάτι που υπάρχει μόνο στη φαντασία σας. Αυτό οφείλεται προφανώς σε πλήρη άγνοια των θεμάτων για τα οποία μιλάτε (αφού συγχέετε π.χ. την επιστημονική μέθοδο με τη λογική) και σας συνιστώ να διαβάσετε περισσότερα για το θέμα αυτό, αν σας ενδιαφέρει, ξεκινώντας από τα σχολικά σας βιβλία.


----------



## Earion (Aug 26, 2015)

Vassilis_1 said:


> Με το «Αν» δεν πάτε πουθενά κ. drsiebenmal.



Άσχετο, αλλά επιτρέψτε μου, επειδή είμαι λίγο σχολαστικός στα του πρωτοκόλλου: Δεν προσφωνούμε κάποιον και «κύριο» και «δόκτορα» μαζί. Ή το ένα ή το άλλο, και στην περίπτωσή μας το «Δόκτωρ» υπερισχύει. Ο δικός μας μάλιστα δόκτωρ είναι επτάκις τιτλούχος (εξού και Dr. Siebenmal).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2015)

Έχω μία (όχι και τόσο άσχετη όσο φαίνεται) απορία, κ. Vassilis_1 και εφόσον δεν θέλετε δεν απαντάτε καθόλου, αλλά έχω ένα ερώτημα: ψηφίζετε εδώ, στην Ελλάδα, ή ζείτε στο εξωτερικό, στην Κύπρο π.χ. ή αλλού, στην ελληνική ομογένεια;


(Το ερώτημα έχει κυρίως σχέση με την προσπάθειά μου να διερευνήσω τις πηγές και το περιβάλλον των πληροφοριών που μας προσκομίζετε και, όπως ανέφερε ο Earion νωρίτερα, δεν είναι απόλυτα συμβατές με την ορθόδοξη παράδοση.)


----------



## Vassilis_1 (Aug 26, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> …αυτή η διάκριση μεταξύ μορφών επιστήμης …


Αγαπητέ dharvatis, τη διάκριση της επιστήμης από την «επιστήμη», την έχει επιβάλλει η επιστήμη δια της μεθόδου της “Επαγωγική λογική”:

https://sciencearchives.wordpress.com/2015/05/05/ή-έ-2/


> "Επαγωγή ή επαγωγικός λογισμός, και συχνά επαγωγική λογική, είναι η κίνηση από το επιμέρους προς το γενικό, από το παρατηρημένο στο μη παρατηρούμενο, από το γνωστό στο άγνωστο, μία γενίκευση από την εμπειρία. Δηλαδή βγάζουμε συμπέρασμα από κάποιες εικασίες ή υποθέσεις ή παρατηρήσεις ενός γεγονότος, που όμως δεν είναι κατοχυρωμένο."


Αλλά ας παρακολουθήσουμε την επιστημονική μέθοδο αναλυτικά, συνδυάζοντάς την με τα πειράματα που σκοπό έχουν την εξιχνίαση ΟΛΩΝ των προαναφερόμενων μεγάλων θεμάτων. Η ανάλυση γίνεται με έγχρωμα γράμματα.

“Επαγωγή ή επαγωγικός λογισμός, και συχνά επαγωγική λογική, είναι η κίνηση από το επιμέρους προς το γενικό, από το παρατηρημένο (= η δημιουργία της ζωής και γενικά του κόσμου, που παρουσιάζεται μπροστά μας) στο μη παρατηρούμενο (= πριν πόσο χρόνο, και με ποιο τρόπο ξεκίνησε και συνεχίστηκε η ζωή και γενικά ο κόσμος. Θέματα μη παρατηρούμενα), από το γνωστό στο άγνωστο, μία γενίκευση από την εμπειρία. Δηλαδή βγάζουμε συμπέρασμα από κάποιες εικασίες ή υποθέσεις ή παρατηρήσεις (= διαφόρων πειραμάτων) ενός γεγονότος, που όμως δεν είναι κατοχυρωμένο. (= Άρα από κάποιες εικασίες ή υποθέσεις ή παρατηρήσεις = διαφόρων πειραμάτων, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΟΧΥΡΩΜΕΝΟ το συμπέρασμα που βγάζουμε για το πριν πόσο χρόνο, και με ποιο τρόπο ξεκίνησε και συνεχίστηκε η ζωή και γενικά ο κόσμος).”

Σαφέστατη λοιπόν η επιστήμη.
Όπως διαπιστώσαμε, όλα τα πειράματα που σκοπό έχουν να εξιχνιάσουν τα της κοσμογονίας θέματα, = για το πώς ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν, για το πώς ξεκίνησε η ζωή, για το πριν πόσο χρόνο ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν, για το πριν πόσο χρόνο ξεκίνησε η ζωή, για το αν ισχύει η εξέλιξη (θέματα στα οποία κατά τη δημιουργία τους απουσιάζει παντελώς η άμεση παρατήρηση = μη παρατηρούμενα, τα οποία απαρτίζουν την κοσμογονική πρόταση), η επιστήμη δια της μεθόδου της “Επαγωγική λογική”, τα έχει απορρίψει.

Ως είναι φυσικό, όλες οι βασιζόμενες σε πειράματα θεωρίες που έχει εκφράσει η «επιστήμη» (η οποία δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη γνώση = με την επιστήμη), που αφορούν αυτά τα θέματα, ήτοι: του Big Bang, του πρώτου μορίου, της εξέλιξης και της χρονολόγησης, η επιστήμη, μόνο και μόνο, επειδή αυτές οι θεωρίες, στηρίχτηκαν στην αρωγή των πειραμάτων, απριόρι τις έχει απορρίψει, ως μη έχουσες ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση με την επιστήμη.

Καταλάβατε φίλε dharvatis; Η επιστήμη είναι αυτή που επέβαλε τη διάκριση της επιστήμης από την «επιστήμη», διότι η τελευταία στην προσπάθειά της να εξιχνιάσει τα μεγάλα θέματα που απαρτίζουν την κοσμογονική πρόταση, στα οποία κατά τη δημιουργία τους απουσιάζει παντελώς η άμεση παρατήρηση = μη παρατηρούμενα, προτίμησε τη χρησιμοποίηση των απορριφθέντων από την επιστήμη πειραμάτων.


----------



## Vassilis_1 (Aug 26, 2015)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-Απριλίου-2015&p=249457&viewfull=1#post249457

η αρχική κοσμογονική πρόταση = της Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας που εξαγγέλλει, βάσει των περιγραφών της Αγίας Γραφής, για το πώς, και πριν πόσο χρόνο, ο χωρίς αρχή και τέλος Θεός, δημιούργησε τη ζωή καθώς και τα πάντα, είναι αληθής 

Το αξιοσημείωτο είναι το εξής: Είδα, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, να κατηγορείται η επιστήμη ως προτεσταντική, επειδή έβγαλε το πάνω αποδεικτικό συμπέρασμα! 
Ε!!! Αυτό αποτελεί είδηση!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 26, 2015)

Πολύ καλά, ας ξεκινήσουμε από κάτι πιο απλό: βρείτε τους ορισμούς των εννοιών «επιστημονική μέθοδος» και «λογική» και προσπαθήστε να καταλάβετε ποια είναι η μεταξύ τους σχέση. Μετά διαβάστε πάλι αυτά που γράψατε και πείτε μου αν ισχύουν.



Vassilis_1 said:


> Η ανάλυση γίνεται με έγχρωμα γράμματα.


Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκόλυνση αλλά, όσο και να το στολίσετε, παραμένει ασυνάρτητο.


----------



## Earion (Aug 27, 2015)

Vassilis_1 said:


> Το αξιοσημείωτο είναι το εξής: Είδα, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, να κατηγορείται η επιστήμη ως προτεσταντική, επειδή έβγαλε το πάνω αποδεικτικό συμπέρασμα! Ε, αυτό αποτελεί είδηση!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Καλέ, ποιον προτεσταντισμό; Μην τα μπλέκετε. Τον Θωμά τον Ακινάτη είχα στο νου μου. Και την απόρριψή του από την Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία έξι αιώνες τώρα. Πού την είδατε την είδηση;

Υ.Γ. πρώτο (γιατί μετά την τρίτη ή τέταρτη ανάγνωση μπερδεύτηκα χειρότερα): Ενοείτε ότι η επιστήμη, χωρίς εισαγωγικά, έβγαλε το συμπέρασμα ότι ο χωρίς αρχή και τέλος Θεός, δημιούργησε τη ζωή ... και τα πάντα;

Υ.Γ. δεύτερο: Η έκπληξή σας δεν αξίζει δα και είκοσι έξι θαυμαστικά! (Σας προειδοποίησα, είμαστε λιγάκι σχολαστικοί με την αισθητική της γλώσσας εδώ μέσα).


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2015)

α. έσφιιξαν πάλι οι ζέστες
β. ο Ελληγενής είναι και μας τρολλάρει
γ. χαρά στην υπομονή σας για συζήτηση


----------



## Vassilis_1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Earion said:


> Αγαπητέ Βασίλη, ακούγεστε τόσο αυτάρκης και πλήρης…



Φυσικό είναι αυτό αγαπητέ Earion, αφού συμβαδίζω με τα αποδεικτικά συμπεράσματα της επιστήμης και όχι με τις της «επιστήμης» αστήρικτες θεωρίες που έχει διατυπώσει εδώ, όπου περιγράφεται με αδιάσειστα στοιχεία ο διασυρμός της, καθώς αφανίστηκε η κοσμογονική πρότασή της, και τεκμηριώθηκε ο θρίαμβος της επιστήμης, η οποία δια των επιστημονικών μεθόδων της αχρήστεψε ολοσχερώς την «επιστήμη», βγάζοντας το εξής αποδεικτικό συμπέρασμα: 

η αρχική κοσμογονική πρόταση = της Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας που εξαγγέλλει, βάσει των περιγραφών της Αγίας Γραφής, για το πώς, και πριν πόσο χρόνο, ο χωρίς αρχή και τέλος Θεός, δημιούργησε τη ζωή καθώς και τα πάντα, είναι αληθής


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 27, 2015)

SBE said:


> β. ο Ελληγενής είναι και μας τρολλάρει


Χμμμμμ...


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2015)

Θα προτιμούσα (και θα το προτιμούσε κι ο Ελληγενής) να μη γίνεται αναφορά στο όνομά του εν τη απουσία του. :glare:


----------



## Vassilis_1 (Aug 28, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> …η επαγωγική μέθοδος στην επιστήμη…


Αγαπητέ drsiebenmal, η επιστήμη δια της μεθόδου της “Επαγωγική λογική” σαφέστατα απέρριψε τη χρήση των πειραμάτων που σκοπό έχουν την εξιχνίαση θεμάτων, στα οποία κατά τη δημιουργία τους απουσιάζει παντελώς η άμεση παρατήρηση = μη παρατηρούμενα, όπως είναι αυτά που απαρτίζουν την κοσμογονική πρόταση. Και επαληθεύεται πλήρως η επιστήμη διότι βλέπουμε ότι το αποσχισθέν από αυτήν τμήμα, δηλαδή την «επιστήμη», που αγνόησε την της επιστήμης μέθοδο, καθώς κατέφυγε στη διεξαγωγή των πειραμάτων, στην προσπάθειά της να εξιχνιάσει τα πάνω θέματα, δεν κατόρθωσε να έχει ούτε μισή αποδειγμένη θέση.

Εκτός και αν έχετε αντίρρηση για αυτά που ελέχθησαν φίλε drsiebenmal, και θεωρείτε εσείς, ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος φίλος, ότι η «επιστήμη» δια των πειραμάτων έχει αποδεδειγμένες θέσεις στα θέματα αυτά. 

Ορίστε σας δίνεται η ευκαιρία να εμφανίσετε τις αποδεδειγμένες θέσεις της «επιστήμης», απατώντας στο κάτωθι ερωτηματολόγιο:

1) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πώς ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν; 

2) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πώς ξεκίνησε η ζωή;

3) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πριν πόσο χρόνο ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν;

4) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πριν πόσο χρόνο ξεκίνησε η ζωή;

Δεν έχετε υποχρέωση να εμφανίσετε τις θέσεις της «επιστήμης», και στα τέσσερα θέματα του ερωτηματολογίου. Εάν όμως δεν εμφανίσετε ούτε μία έστω αποδεδειγμένη θέση της, όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε, θα έχετε βάλει την υπογραφή σας, στο ότι αυτό που συνετέλεσε, ώστε η «επιστήμη» να μη έχει ούτε μία έστω αποδεδειγμένη θέση, είναι η καταφυγή της στη χρήση των πειραμάτων, τα οποία η επιστήμη δια της μεθόδου της “Επαγωγική λογική” σαφέστατα απέρριψε.


----------



## Vassilis_1 (Aug 28, 2015)

nickel said:


> Είστε ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος. Κι εγώ τόση ευτυχία δεν θα ήθελα επουδενί να την κλονίσω. Ούτε και θα μπορούσα, άλλωστε.


Αγαπητέ nickel, επόμενο είναι να είμαι ευτυχισμένος αφού συμβαδίζω με τα αποδεικτικά συμπεράσματα της επιστήμης, όπως αυτό που περιγράφτηκε εδώ, σχετικά με την κοσμογονική πρόταση. Το οποίο φυσικά δεν είσαστε σε θέση να κλονίσετε, διότι η «επιστήμη» που πατρονάρει εσάς και πολλούς άλλους, λόγω της παντελούς αγνωσίας της, σας έχει στερημένους από επιχειρήματα. Ουκ αν λάβοις παρά του μη έχοντος.

Αλήθεια με ποια επιχειρήματα η «επιστήμη» να κλονίσει το αποδεικτικό συμπέρασμα της επιστήμης, σχετικά με την κοσμογονική πρόταση; Αφού όλα 
τα επιστημονικοφανή φληναφήματά της = θεωρίες στερημένες κάθε σοβαρότητας 
που διατυπώθηκαν εδώ, κονιορτοποιήθηκαν από την επιστήμη.​


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 28, 2015)

Φίλε Vassilis_1, με τη διαρκή επανάληψη ανούσιων και ασυνάρτητων φράσεων και αγνοώντας τις αντιρρήσεις των συνομιλητών σας δεν πρόκειται να πείσετε κανέναν. Υποψιάζομαι όμως ότι το γνωρίζατε ήδη αυτό και ότι σκοπός σας ήταν μάλλον να προκαλέσετε και να ενοχλήσετε, όχι να συζητήσετε. Δυστυχώς οι περισσότεροι από εμάς έχουμε αρκετά μεγάλη εμπειρία από τέτοιες πρακτικές στο Διαδίκτυο και δεν θα βρείτε θύματα.


----------



## Vassilis_1 (Aug 28, 2015)

> 1) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πώς ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν;
> 
> 2) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πώς ξεκίνησε η ζωή;
> 
> ...





dharvatis said:


> Φίλε Vassilis_1… οι περισσότεροι από εμάς…


Το ξέρω φίλε dharvatis. Όχι μόνο οι περισσότεροι από εσάς, αλλά γενικά όλοι όσοι πατρονάρεστε από την «επιστήμη», δεν μπορείτε να εμφανίσετε ούτε μια έστω αποδεδειγμένη θέση της.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2015)

> 1) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πώς ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν;
> 
> 2) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πώς ξεκίνησε η ζωή;
> 
> ...



Όχι. Η πραγματική επιστήμη έχει μόνο υποθέσεις γι' αυτά, τα τεράστια θέματα. Το ψάχνει, όμως. Ξέρει τώρα ότι ο κόσμος δεν γεννήθηκε από το σπέρμα Τιτάνων και από το εργαστήριο κάποιου καλού παππούλη με μακριά άσπρη γενειάδα. Διατυπώνει διαρκώς νέες υποθέσεις, τις ελέγχει, τις απορρίπτει ή τις επανεξετάζει και προχωράει. Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτά τα θέματα για τα οποία δεν έχει απάντηση η επιστήμη.

Η επιστήμη δεν γνωρίζει ακόμη πώς προκαλείται καθένας από τους δεκάδες καρκίνους που ταλαιπωρούν τον άνθρωπο και δεν έχει βρει τρόπο θεραπείας τους. Η επιστήμη δεν γνωρίζει πόσα πλανητικά συστήματα υπάρχουν στο σύμπαν. Η επιστήμη δεν γνωρίζει καν αν υπάρχει ένα σύμπαν, συστελλόμενο ή διαστελλόμενο, ή αν υπάρχουν πολλά σύμπαντα, αν «ξεκίνησε»κάποτε ή αν υπάρχει, αιώνια. Διατυπώνει θεωρίες και προχωράει. Η επιστήμη δεν γνωρίζει γιατί γεννιόμαστε με τα καλά και τα στραβά μας, τα χούγια και τις λόξες μας. Αλλά το ψάχνει.

Μπορείτε να βρείτε και άλλα θέματα (από τα λεγόμενα μεταφυσικά) που η επιστήμη δεν μπορεί να δώσει απάντηση. Γιατί διστάζετε να τα διατυπώσετε; (Για διευκόλυνση, και σε αυτά η απάντηση είναι όχι.)

5) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η επιστήμη για το τι συμβαίνει μετά τον θάνατο;

6) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η επιστήμη για την ύπαρξη της ψυχής;

7) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η επιστήμη για τις λεγόμενες παραισθητικές δυνάμεις (π.χ. τηλεπάθεια, τηλεκίνηση κ.ο.κ.)

8) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η επιστήμη για το αν υπάρχει θεός;

9) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η επιστήμη για το ποιος θεός των πέντε χιλιάδων περίπου θρησκειών που έχουν καταγραφεί από τη λαογραφία είναι ο καλύτερος και ο πιο δυνατός;

10) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η επιστήμη αν ένας που γεννιέται στην Ορεστιάδα θα πάει στον Παράδεισο και ένας που γεννιέται είκοσι χιλιόμετρα πιο κει, στην Αδριανούπολη, θα πάει στην κόλαση ή αν θα γίνει το αντίστροφο;

11) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η επιστήμη για το ποιος πηγαίνει στον παράδεισο στους εμφύλιους πολέμους;

Αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να σταθούμε σε τέτοια θέματα, θεολογικά. Υπάρχουν θέματα όπως αν έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η επιστήμη για τη νοημοσύνη των κατοικίδιων, των πρωτευόντων, των θαλάσσιων θηλαστικών. Ακόμη και για το αν έκανε έκανε πρώτα η κότα το αβγό ή το αβγό την κότα δεν έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η επιστήμη. Η επιστήμη γνωρίζει όμως ότι ο άνθρωπος προήλθε από πρωτοπιθήκους και το το μυρμήγκι είναι απόγονος μιας πανάρχαιας πρωτοσφήκας. Το γνωρίζει επειδή πρωτοπόροι επιστήμονες σε αυτόν το τομέα βρήκαν απολιθώματα, μελέτησαν το DNA, έκαναν συγκριτικές έρευνες.

Αλλά είναι πολύ περισσότερα αυτά που δεν ήξερε η επιστήμη πριν από 100 και 200 και 1000 χρόνια και τα ξέρει τώρα. Και είναι ακόμη περισσότερα τα ερωτήματα που γεννήθηκαν επειδή έμαθε στο μεταξύ αυτά που ξέρει τώρα.

Αλλά προφανώς δεν σας ενδιαφέρουν τα θέματα που απασχολούν τους επιστήμονες. Εδώ ήρθατε να μας πείτε ότι ο κόσμος γεννήθηκε πριν 5-6 χιλιάδες χρόνια, στη βελτιωμένη εκδοχή αυτής της παράφρονης θεωρίας ενός αμόρφωτου Γερμανού κληρικού που κάθισε και μέτρησε τους προγόνους του Χριστού και πολλαπλασίασε επί τη μέση ηλικία (δηλαδή χρησιμοποίησε επιστημονική μέθοδο, καφενειακού μεν επιπέδου, αλλά μέθοδο), με άλλα λόγια τη θεωρία που λέει τώρα ότι ο κόσμος γεννήθηκε εξοπλισμένος με απολιθώματα ηλικίας και ενός και δύο και τριών εκατομμυρίων χρόνων, και παπαγαλίζετε την σε άτοπο απαγωγή και την επαγωγική μέθοδο (που δεν καταλαβαίνετε καν τι σημαίνουν και πώς εφαρμόζονται) για να μας εντυπωσιάσετε; Νομίζετε ότι έχετε να κάνετε με αδαείς και αμόρφωτους εδώ μέσα;

Και επειδή δεν απαντήσατε στην κρίσιμη ερώτησή μου, θα υποθέσω ότι η ψήφος σας, ενός ανθρώπου με περιτρίμματα γνώσεων του 1700, που αδυνατεί να συνειδητοποιήσει τι είναι και πώς δουλεύουν οι (θετικές) επιστήμες αλλά θεωρεί εαυτόν ικανό να κρίνει και να κουνάει το δάχτυλο, μετράει στις εκλογές όσο και η δική μου και θα κρίνει το μέλλον αυτής της χώρας και των παιδιών της με βαρύτητα ίση με τη δική μου. Δεν είναι σπουδαία η δημοκρατία;

Σας παρακαλώ μη μου απευθύνετε ξανά απευθείας τον λόγο. Αυτά που γράφετε είναι ασυνάρτητα, ανόητα και γελοία και δεν έχω καν την όρεξη (και δεν πρόκειται ξανά) να ασχοληθώ με τέτοια αερολογήματα και να σας απαντήσω.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2015)

................


----------



## Vassilis_1 (Aug 29, 2015)

> 1) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πώς ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν;
> 
> 2) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πώς ξεκίνησε η ζωή;
> 
> ...





drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι….


Σας ευχαριστώ drsiebenmal. Είσαστε σαφέστατος. Παραδεχτήκατε ότι η «επιστήμη» δεν έχει καμία αποδεδειγμένη θέση σε ΟΛΑ τα μεγάλα θέματα (που απαρτίζουν την κοσμογονική πρόταση), στα οποία κατά τη δημιουργία τους απουσιάζει παντελώς η άμεση παρατήρηση = μη παρατηρούμενα.

Επιβεβαιώθηκαν οι εδώ αναφορές. 

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Αφού η «επιστήμη» δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη γνώση = με την επιστήμη, φυσικό είναι, ότι «επιστήμη» και απόδειξη, ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να πάνε μαζί.

Ωστόσο είμαι υποχρεωμένος να σας θυμίσω ορισμένα που σας είχα γράψει: 


> Δεν έχετε υποχρέωση να εμφανίσετε τις θέσεις της «επιστήμης», και στα τέσσερα θέματα του ερωτηματολογίου. Εάν όμως δεν εμφανίσετε ούτε μία έστω αποδεδειγμένη θέση της, όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε, θα έχετε βάλει την υπογραφή σας, στο ότι αυτό που συνετέλεσε, ώστε η «επιστήμη» να μη έχει ούτε μία έστω αποδεδειγμένη θέση, είναι η καταφυγή της στη χρήση των πειραμάτων, τα οποία η επιστήμη δια της μεθόδου της “Επαγωγική λογική” σαφέστατα απέρριψε.


Καταλάβατε drsiebenmal; Δικαιώθηκε πανηγυρικά η επιστήμη! Η οποία πλέον, έχει βγάλει την μάσκα της λεοντής από την «επιστήμη», με την οποία εξαπατούσε τους ανθρώπους. Συνέπεια; Να φανερωθεί το πραγματικό της πρόσωπο, αυτό της αράχνης. Και όπως αυτή σκαρώνει ιστούς, που εύκολα αφανίζονται, έτσι και η «επιστήμη», καθώς σκαρώνει κοσμογονικές προτάσεις  (επιστημονικοφανή φληναφήματα = θεωρίες στερημένες κάθε σοβαρότητας) βασιζόμενη στα αντιεπιστημονικά πειράματα, η επιστήμη πανεύκολα τις αφανίζει. 

Συμπερασματικά: Μεγάλη η προσφορά της επιστήμης.​


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 29, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> ...διαρκής επανάληψη ανούσιων και ασυνάρτητων φράσεων...


.............


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2015)

Χμμ... Νομίζω ότι ήρθε η ώρα να πάει στα σκουπίδια αυτό το νήμα.


----------



## Vassilis_1 (Aug 30, 2015)

Η απόσχιση της «επιστήμης» από την επιστήμη, έχει επισημανθεί εδώ, έχει αναλυθεί εδώ και έχει τεκμηριωθεί εδώ. 



> 1) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πώς ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν;
> 
> 2) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πώς ξεκίνησε η ζωή;
> 
> ...





drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι....





dharvatis said:


> …επανάληψη ανούσιων και ασυνάρτητων φράσεων.


Όπως διαπιστώσατε αγαπητέ dharvatis, το ανούσιο και ασυνάρτητο ερωτηματολόγιο, παρήγαγε ένα σπουδαίο καρπό. Είναι το «Όχι» του αγαπητού drsiebenmal.

Αλλά ας δούμε αναλυτικά αυτό το «Όχι» του φίλου μας.



> 1) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πώς ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν;





drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι


Άρα, η παραδοχή αυτή σημαίνει, ότι οι της «επιστήμης» διατυπωθείσες θέσεις σχετικά με το θέμα, είναι επιστημονικοφανή φληναφήματα. 



> 2) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πώς ξεκίνησε η ζωή;





drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι


Άρα, η παραδοχή αυτή σημαίνει, ότι οι της «επιστήμης» διατυπωθείσες θέσεις σχετικά με το θέμα, είναι επιστημονικοφανή φληναφήματα. 



> 3) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πριν πόσο χρόνο ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν;





drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι


Άρα, η παραδοχή αυτή σημαίνει, ότι η «επιστήμη» δεν ξέρει να χρονολογεί.



> 4) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πριν πόσο χρόνο ξεκίνησε η ζωή;





drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι


Άρα, η παραδοχή αυτή σημαίνει, ότι η «επιστήμη» δεν ξέρει να χρονολογεί.

Κατάλαβατε φίλε dharvatis; Μιας και δεν αντέδρασε κανένας από εσάς, στο «Όχι» του φίλου μας drsiebenmal, σημαίνει ότι συμφωνείτε με αυτό. Με φυσική συνέπεια, να αναγνωρίζετε ότι η «επιστήμη» διακατέχεται από παντελή αγνωσία.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 30, 2015)

Ομολογουμένως διασκεδαστικός ο τρόπος με τον οποίο διαστρεβλώνετε τις απαντήσεις του dr. και (κάνετε πως) δεν καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοεί, αλλά σας επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν πρόκειται να εκμαιεύσετε τις αντιδράσεις που επιδιώκετε. Αν σας ενδιαφέρει πραγματικά το θέμα, μορφωθείτε και μετά ελάτε να συζητήσετε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Themis (Aug 31, 2015)

Ζαλίστηκα λιγουλάκι, αλλά η όση διαύγεια μού απέμεινε δηλώνει τη συμφωνία της με το #30 της Αλεξάνδρας. Η ποσόστωση των υπερβάσεων της Λεξιλογίας έχει εξαντληθεί πλήρως στα πολιτικά νήματα, δεν υπάρχει περίσσευμα.


----------



## pontios (Aug 31, 2015)

Το απόφθεγμα "πίστευε και μη ερεύνα" μου έρχεται στο νου.


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2015)

Συμφωνώ με Αλεξ και Θέμη και αναρωτιέμαι αν οφείλεται στη θερινή ραστώνη το ότι μπήκατε στον κόπο να απαντήσετε αντί να πάει κατευθείαν με το πρώτο στο καλάθι των αχρήστων.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 31, 2015)

Εγώ δεν διάβασα τα κατεβατά περί απόρριψης της επιστήμης παρά μόνο διαγωνίως, μου κάνει όμως εντύπωση που κάποιος κάθεται και γράφει κατεβατά για να απορρίψει την επιστήμη καθισμένος σε ένα χώρο που ηλεκτροδοτείται και χρησιμοποιώντας υπολογιστή και διαδίκτυο. Αναρωτιέμαι δηλαδή μήπως νομίζει ότι η ΔΕΗ παράγει ρεύμα βάζοντας τους εργαζομένους της να λένε «δι' ευχών των αγίων πατέρων ημών» μπροστά από τις γεννήτριες, αλλιώς απορώ πώς γίνεται και καταδέχεται τον ηλεκτρισμό, τα υπολογιστικά εργαλεία και άλλα τέτοια επιστημονικά επιτεύγματα. 

Υποθέτω πως εάν το εν λόγω αξιότιμο μέλος πάθει κανένα ατύχημα, σπάσει π.χ. το πόδι του, δε θα πάει στο νοσοκομείο, αλλά στην κοντινότερη εκκλησία για ευχέλαιο. Θέλω να πω, τι να σου κάνει η «επιστήμη» όταν έχεις την επιστήμη.


----------



## Vassilis_1 (Aug 31, 2015)

SBE said:


> …το ότι μπήκατε στον κόπο να απαντήσετε…


 να απαντήσετε, να απαντήσετε, να απαντήσετε; Καλά πως σου ήλθε αυτό φίλε SBE; Η λέξη απάντηση δεν υπάρχει στο λεξιλόγιο της «επιστήμης», η οποία σας πατρονάρει. Με φυσική συνέπεια καθώς αυτή διακατέχεται από παντελή αγνωσία να την μεταδίδει και σε εσάς.

Είδες κανέναν από εσάς να απαντάει στο κάτωθι ερωτηματολόγιο;



> 1) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πώς ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν;
> 
> 2) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πώς ξεκίνησε η ζωή;
> 
> ...


Για να είμαι ακριβής, πήρα απάντηση από το φίλο drsiebenmal. Ξέρεις ποιά ήταν αυτή; Ως είναι φυσικό, Όχι σε όλα! 

Μήπως μπορείς εσύ να αλλάξεις το επιβαρυντικό για την «επιστήμη» κλίμα, με μια απάντηση, Ναι σε όλα; Αν μπορείς, μπες λοιπόν στον κόπο, να εμφανίσεις τις αποδεδειγμένες θέσεις της «επιστήμης». Αξίζει τον κόπο αγαπητέ SBE να προσπαθήσεις, διότι, όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι, αν δεν εμφανίσεις τις αποδεδειγμένες θέσεις της «επιστήμης», θα έχεις βάλει και εσύ την υπογραφή σου, στο ότι η «επιστήμη» διακατέχεται από παντελή αγνωσία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Vassilis_1 (Aug 31, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ δεν διάβασα τα κατεβατά περί απόρριψης της επιστήμης παρά μόνο διαγωνίως…


Διάβασέ τα σωστά. Δεν απορρίφθηκε η επιστήμη, αλλά η «επιστήμη».

Για να σε βοηθήσω, πρόσεξε τις κάτω αναφορές:

Η απόσχιση της «επιστήμης» από την επιστήμη, έχει επισημανθεί εδώ, έχει αναλυθεί εδώ και έχει τεκμηριωθεί εδώ.

Διάβασε αγαπητή Palavra και τα υπόλοιπα εδώ. 



Palavra said:


> … απορώ πώς γίνεται και καταδέχεται τον ηλεκτρισμό, τα υπολογιστικά εργαλεία και άλλα τέτοια επιστημονικά επιτεύγματα...


Αν διάβασες προσεκτικά τις αναφορές στις οποίες σε παρέπεμψα, θα κατάλαβες ότι αφού συμβαδίζω με την επιστήμη, φυσικό είναι να συμβαδίζω με όλες τις επιστημονικές ανακαλύψεις και με όλα γενικά τα αποδεικτικά συμπεράσματα της επιστήμης.

Όπως είναι φυσικό, συμβαδίζω και με ακόλουθο αποδεικτικό συμπέρασμα της επιστήμης: 

η αρχική κοσμογονική πρόταση = της Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας που εξαγγέλλει, βάσει των περιγραφών της Αγίας Γραφής, για το πώς, και πριν πόσο χρόνο, ο χωρίς αρχή και τέλος Θεός, δημιούργησε τη ζωή καθώς και τα πάντα, είναι αληθής


----------



## Palavra (Aug 31, 2015)

Όπου μαθαίνουμε ότι τεκμηρίωση = γράφω με στοιχεία μπλε και με το μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος γραμματοσειράς του φόρουμ. Πρόσχωμεν.


----------



## Katsik35 (Aug 31, 2015)

Ου με πείσεις καν με πείσης.
You cannot reason people out of something they were not reasoned in.
Do not feed the trolls.
Και άλλα πολλά...
Η Λεξιλογία είναι πρωτίστως γλωσσικό φόρουμ και δεν βλέπω γιατί, όποτε εμφανίζεται οποιοσδήποτε Βασίλης και, χωρίς καν μια καλημέρα, μας φλομώνει με σελίδες επί σελίδων ουρανομήκεις ανοησίες, θα πρέπει να δαπανούμε χρόνο, φαιά ουσία και bandwidth για να τις αντικρούσουμε.
Αφήστε το νήμα να πεθάνει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2015)

Προς τον χρήστη Vassilis_1

Οι Άγγλοι έχουν μια έκφραση: We agree to disagree. Ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι θα διαφωνούμε. Μας αρκεί ότι είπες ότι η Γη δημιουργήθηκε το έτος 5508 πριν την Ενανθρώπηση ή ότι η δημιουργία του κόσμου διήρκεσε έξι (6) ημέρες. Όλοι εμείς που γράφουμε εδώ, έχουμε σαν κοινό ενδιαφέρον μας τα γλωσσικά. Συζητάμε και για άλλα πράγματα και διαφωνούμε για κάποια. Ακόμα κι εκεί που διαφωνούμε, είναι πιθανό να αναζητήσουμε κοινά σημεία. Το πρόβλημα με την περίπτωσή σου είναι ότι αποκλείεται να βρούμε κοινό σημείο, οπότε κάθε συζήτηση είναι χαμένος χρόνος. Ακόμα κι αν υπάρχουν εδώ κάποιοι που πιστεύουν στον Θεό ή σε κάποιον θεό, δεν ξέρω να δέχονται χρονολογήσεις που και η Εκκλησία μας δεν συζητά πια σοβαρά. Και στο κάτω κάτω, δεν έχει καμιά σημασία αν πιστεύεις αυτά που λες για τη Δημιουργία, αρκεί να αφήνεις ανθρώπους που ίσως επηρεάζεις (εύχομαι να μην υπάρχουν τέτοιοι) να μελετούν, να σκέφτονται και να αποφασίζουν ελεύθερα. Άλλα, σοβαρότερα από τη Δημιουργία, είναι τα προβλήματα που έχουμε κάποιοι με τη θρησκεία, τις θρησκείες, την Εκκλησία, τα ιερατεία. Και πάντως, όλοι μας παρακολουθούμε τις επιστήμες να βαδίζουν και στη χώρα μας στις διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένες λεωφόρους, αδιαφορώντας για τις φωνές βοώντων εν τη πνευματική των ερήμω.

Αν θέλεις να συνεχίσεις να είσαι εδώ, όπως και σε άλλα φόρουμ, αυτή η φωνή βοώντος, θα παρακαλέσω τους συναδέλφους να σταματήσουν να τροφοδοτούν την παραληρηματική επιχειρηματολογία σου. Κυρίως, ωστόσο, θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω εσένα να σταματήσεις να γράφεις εδώ. Πραγματικά, δεν θα έχει κανένα αποτέλεσμα το κήρυγμά σου, δεν θα βρεθεί ούτε ένας να σε πιστέψει. Χάνεις το χρόνο σου, γίνεσαι κι αντιπαθής, εκεί που θα ήσουν μια σύντομη γραφική πινελιά στη θερινή ραστώνη. Σε χαιρετώ και ζητώ συγγνώμη που αναγκάζομαι να σου δείξω την πόρτα. (Και, παρεμπιπτόντως, ξεκόλλα!)


----------



## Earion (Sep 1, 2015)

...και να προσέχουμε καμιά φορά τι φύλο δείχνει κάτω από το ψευδώνυμο του καθενός,. Η SBE είναι ♀.


----------



## Vassilis_1 (Sep 1, 2015)

> 1) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πώς ξεκίνησε το σύμπαν;
> 
> 2) Έχει αποδεδειγμένη θέση η «επιστήμη», για το πώς ξεκίνησε η ζωή;
> 
> ...





drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι…


Πράγματι σημαντική η ομολογία σου φίλε drsiebenmal. Όχι σε όλα.

Είδα στη συνέχεια να με κατηγορείς για τρολάρισμα.

Ξέρω ότι ένα χαρακτηριστικό του τρολ, είναι ο αποσυντονισμός μιας συζήτησης: 

http://www.doctv.gr/page.aspx?itemID=SPG2221


> Τroll (τρολ)= Οργανωμένος αποσυντονισμός…


Φυσικά δεν έχω αποσυντονίσει την συζήτηση.

Οπότε για να κατηγορούμαι ως τρολ, η λέξη, μοιραία, έχει και άλλη σημασία: 

Μη ξεχνάμε ότι ο τίτλος του θέματός μας είναι: “Επιστημονικοφανή-φληναφήματα”. 

Σίγουρα οι εδώ αναφορές, με αδιάσειστα στοιχεία, απέρριψαν όλες τις θέσεις της «επιστήμης», και τις κατέστησαν επιστημονικοφανή-φληναφήματα.

Άλλωστε και εσύ drsiebenmal, όπως είδαμε πιο πάνω, παραδέχτηκες ότι η «επιστήμη», δεν έχει αποδεδειγμένες θέσεις σε όλα αυτά τα θέματα.

Εδώ η επιστήμη έβγαλε αποδεικτικό συμπέρασμα, σχετικά με τα θέματα που απαρτίζουν την κοσμογονική πρόταση. Οπότε η επιστήμη κατέστησε όλες τις εκφρασθείσες «επιστημονικές» θέσεις, επιστημονικοφανή-φληναφήματα. 

Άρα, σύμφωνα με το σκεπτικό σου φίλε drsiebenmal, ως τρολ, χαρακτηρίζεται αυτός που συμβαδίζει με τα αποδεικτικά συμπεράσματα της επιστήμης!


----------



## Vassilis_1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Earion said:


> ...και να προσέχουμε καμιά φορά τι φύλο δείχνει κάτω από το ψευδώνυμο του καθενός,. Η SBE είναι ♀.


Λες αγαπητέ Earion, η απροσεξία μου, να έγινε αιτία ώστε να μη απαντήσει η SBE στο ερωτηματολόγιο που της ετέθη εδώ;!


----------



## Themis (Sep 2, 2015)

Πολλά πουλάκια κάθονταν στης Λέξι το γιοφύρι.
Τιτίβιζαν ολημερίς, σαν το ’χουν ψωμοτύρι,
επί παντός επιστητού· πλην όμως ανοήτως
της επιστήμης μπέρδεψε στα χέρια τους ο μίτος.
Πλάνην οικτράν πλανήθηκαν, εφ’ όλης δε της ύλης
ωσότου ντέους εξ μάκινα προέκυψε Βασίλης.
Αμπ όβο τους ξηγήθηκε, απ’ την αρχή του κόσμου,
της γνώσης ποιο το νόημα, τ’ άρωμα ποιο του δυόσμου.
Χρώμενος εισαγωγικών διέκριν’ επιστήμη
αμόλυντη από ψεύτικη, στου λόγου του τη ρύμη.
Της Πλάσης χρονολόγιο έδωσε απ’ την αρχή
και έκτοτε ουχί πολλών γενεών διαδοχή.
Άκρως επιστημονικά· το λένε κι οι Γραφές
ίσα που κουτσοπρόλαβε ο μέγας Γκιλγκαμές.
Τ’ άλλα να τα ξεχάσετε, παλαιολιθικά
και παγετώδεις εποχές κι ακόμα πιο παλιά.
Κι αν ίσως νοσταλγήσετε τυραννοσαύρους ρεξ
αυτά, παιδιά, υπάρχουνε μόνο στα Μουλτιπλέξ.
Μετανοήσατε λοιπόν όσο είναι καιρός
μπας και δεν είναι μακριά του κόσμου ο χαμός.
Και άντε τότε να σας δω με ποίον τσαμπουκά
την Κρίση θ’ αντικρίσετε κι όλα τα σχετικά.
Για ένα μόνο απορώ: γιατί Βασίλης Ένα;
Μην είν’ αυτός και σαν αυτόν δεν ξέρω άλλον κανένα;
Θα ’ναι απ’ τη σεμνότητα που ’μαθε στο σχολείο
που δεν το κοινολόγησε: Μέγας Βασίλειος Δύο.


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2015)

Μας φτιάξατε την μέρα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2015)

Vassilis_1 said:


> Φυσικά δεν έχω αποσυντονίσει την συζήτηση.



Λυπάμαι, αλλά δεν γνωρίζετε καν τι σημαίνει συζήτηση. Για την ακρίβεια, από την αρχή αυτού του νήματος στάθηκε αδύνατο να αντιληφθώ κάποιον ειρμό στη σκέψη σας. Επειδή αδιαφορήσατε για τις συστάσεις μου και προτιμήσατε, με τρόπο εκνευριστικά εμμονικό, να επαναλάβετε τα τέσσερα ερωτήματά σας, προσβάλλοντας για άλλη μια φορά τα μέλη και τη νοημοσύνη μας, νιώθω υποχρεωμένος να στερήσω τα μέλη του φόρουμ από την παρουσία σας. Σαν υστερόγραφο, θα ήθελα να σας πω ότι επιστήμη είναι το σύνολο της γνώσης που ορίζεται από απορίες, ερωτήματα και αβεβαιότητες -- από τα όρια εκείνα που θα ανατρέψει για να επεκταθεί στα επόμενα μεγέθη της. «Επιστήμη» σε εισαγωγικά είναι το κλειστό σύνολο σκέψης που έχει απαντήσει όλα τα ερωτήματα και ζει ικανοποιημένη στα λιμνασμένα της νερά. Να τη χαίρεστε. Χαίρετε.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2015)

Θέμη,


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2015)

Μάλλον γι' αυτή την «επιστήμη» μιλάει ο Μέγας Βασίλειος Δύο.


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2015)

Θα παρακαλούσα πάντως να θεωρήσουμε τη συζήτηση λήξασα και να αφήσουμε το νήμα να αποτραβηχτεί γλυκά ταξιδεύοντας στους δεκαπεντασύλλαβους του Θέμη.


----------

